# A Greek Tragedy



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Greece. The cradle of western civilization keeps dancing on the brink of economic disaster. Greece produces little yet has a bloated bureaucracy, generous pensions staring at 50 and many other socialist goodies. Greece has accumulated a debit it can not or will not repay, yet the Euro weenies want to bail them out until nest year after the Spanish and Portuguese elections (two other struggling economies). Greece has an economic out put similar to Detroit. I am watching to see what happens if the Greek economy defaults and can not earn hard currency or borrow to support its life style. Half the population lives in Athens which could become nightmarish. Curiously the Greek government is playing footsie with the Russians as a possible bail out option or to pressure the Euro weenies.

Greek crisis summit called after talks fail and bank fears grow - as it happened | Business | The Guardian

Thoughts?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If Greece is spending so much they are going bankrupt they need to wake up and stop spending. But then the people will get angry and riot again. Maybe if they are not bailed out Russia will make an offer, and that would be bad.... But it sounds like they want socialist ideals so why not just go all the way and be Communist. I only see this going down hill very fast.


----------

